# Bentley and his three siblings: photos of six-week-old Bengal kittens!!



## LucyLoo&BentleyToo (May 10, 2011)

I've shared a couple of these on the introduction threads, but I visited my new kitten again and can't resist sharing the pictures I took. They are all six and a half weeks old, and their mom was an injured stray taken in by neighbors. Three of them definitely have some Bengal in them! 

I might be biased, but I hope some of you enjoy these snapshots as much as I enjoyed taking them. :smiles
























My Bentley (and my weird toes)







Bentley again.







His little sister, about to climb the post.







Sister again, getting a drink.







Brother #1







Brother #2







Bentley's spotted tummy







Asleep: a rarity.







Brothers.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, this is just more cuteness than I can take. What a cute bunch of kitties, and they look so healthy and alert. Was their mother okay -- she's still with the neighbor?


----------



## LucyLoo&BentleyToo (May 10, 2011)

> Well, this is just more cuteness than I can take


:-D I'm glad someone else thinks so. I can't stop squealing when I visit them.



> What a cute bunch of kitties, and they look so healthy and alert.


It's good to hear that you think they all look healthy! They can't get their shots until 8 weeks, but I'm crossing my fingers for a smooth check-up. Bengal kitties have some specific health issues that really scare me, and there are obviously risks associated with having a feral mom, but I'm hoping for the best. 



> Was their mother okay -- she's still with the neighbor?


We think their mother was attacked by a dog (and probably multiple cats). She had a gaping neck wound and was malnourished and pregnant (they found that out later), but the neighbors took her in, got her stitched up, and will be spaying her and keeping her for the rest of her life. She is happy and friendly now, and the delivery went very smoothly, which is so lucky. I'm _very_ grateful to the couple who took her in. They will also be keeping her daughter, the little long-haired one. (The other two boys are going to good homes nearby.)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Phew, I'm glad to hear that about the mom. It's a good thing your neighbors intervened and were such good people. Is the mom with the kittens now? It didn't look like she was around in these pictures.


----------



## LucyLoo&BentleyToo (May 10, 2011)

I'm glad about that, too. They have five birds already and are big animal-lovers, which explains their huge hearts. 

The kittens were playing in the sun room while the mom supervised from the other side of the sliding glass doors. She usually divides her time between the house and the kittens' room, but they've mostly stopped nursing, and she doesn't seem to be too interested in them unless she thinks she needs to protect them.


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

Oh my!! *squee* I was already admiring Bentley's photos in your intro thread and now these...? Gorgeoussss!!! Wonderful pics!  Gorgeous man you have there and I'm sure you're so excited to take him home!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh gosh!! I love them!!!! Look at the bellies!!! :love2


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

goldenstar1 said:


> Oh gosh!! I love them!!!! Look at the bellies!!! :love2


I was thinking the same thing!!!

Kitty bellies are so irresistible..it's not even fair.



Bentley is going to be one handsome boy!


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Brain...exploding....from cuteness....


I love Bengals, they are so beautiful!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're sooo adorable!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

They look like brown spotted/mackerel tabbies to me, but that doesn't stop them from being super cute! I love kittens. Thanks for sharing the pictures, and I'm glad the mom is ok!


----------



## LucyLoo&BentleyToo (May 10, 2011)

Carmel said:


> They look like brown spotted/mackerel tabbies to me, but that doesn't stop them from being super cute!


They very well might be. There's one kitty in particular who has the back spotting of a Bengal, but it seems there's more than one father anyway. A couple down the street has two Bengals and thought a couple of the kittens might be, too, but I don't know much about breeds. Thanks for the tip!

According to a few Bengal sites I researched (again -- not an expert at all), the Brown spotted tabby is a type of Bengal (or another designation for them). If you know anything more about the distinction between the two, I'd love to know! It's likely that they're not Bengals, anyway, but they're still beautiful to me. :love2


----------



## LucyLoo&BentleyToo (May 10, 2011)

...ahh, apparently tabby is not a breed at all, but a coat pattern, and Bengals have various types of tabby patterns, included spotted, marbled, and rosetted. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with Carmel, they look like regular DSH brown spotted tabbies....But the cutest ones ever!!! I wouldn't worry about possible bengal health problems


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Adorable - kitties at that age are too darn cute!


----------

